# Cube Preise 2008 für AMS 125



## Mc CUBE (1. September 2007)

Hallo,

hat vielleicht jemand gehört ab wann die 2008 AMS 125 Modelle Lieferbar sind und was Sie kosten sollen?.

Insbesondere für das:
AMS 125 XT 
und 
AMS 125 K24.


Vielen Dank für EURE Mühe


----------



## Boono (3. September 2007)

Hallo
Also die XT Variante kostet Listenpreis 2799
und die K24 Variante kostet Listenpreis 2299


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (3. September 2007)

Boono schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also die XT Variante kostet Listenpreis 2799â¬
> und die K24 Variante kostet Listenpreis 2299â¬



Was macht denn die XT-Variante so teuer?

Gruss


----------



## coolt282 (3. September 2007)

2800 E U R O !!!! !!!! !!!!


----------



## schlupp (3. September 2007)

Crossmax ST Laufräder vermutlich


----------



## holger.frank (4. September 2007)

Hallo,

und was kostet nur der Rahmenkit incl Dämpfer ?

gruss holger


----------



## flyingcubic (11. September 2007)

genau was kost der brown anodized rahmen?


----------



## holger.frank (11. September 2007)

2008er oder 2007er AMS 125 Rahmenkit, inklusive Sattelstütze, Steuersatz für 790Euro bei http://www.neon-radsport.de/


----------



## flyingcubic (11. September 2007)

jetz mal konkret 
der 2008 brown anodized rahmen mit fox dÃ¤mpfer 790â¬?


----------



## holger.frank (11. September 2007)

yeap, einfach bei neon-bikes einen account anlegen und dir ein Angebot machen lassen. Oder per email Kontakt aufnehmen und Angebot machen lassen.

gruss holger


----------



## Flashbackville (1. Oktober 2007)

mein AMS 125 K24 2008 in schwarz soll Anfang Nov.   kommen
weils ein Cube ist rechne ich eher ende nov.  von den braunen sollen ja schon welche raus sein   gruss andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (4. Oktober 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Was macht denn die XT-Variante so teuer?
> 
> Gruss




Das habe ich mich auch gefragt und der erste Händler konnte mir keine Antwort darauf geben.

Fakt ist: X9 kommt für mich nicht in Frage und X0 bietet mir dieser Händler nicht an.

Solltest Du aktuelle Preise (nicht Liste) suchen, dann melde Dich bei
www.neon-radsport.de an und starte eine NEON-Bestpreis-Anfrage. Es lohnt sich.

Was ich noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen konnte, sind die Lieferzeiten. Hoffentlich gibt es nicht wieder Debakel, wie in diesem Jahr.


----------



## gibbonhh (6. Oktober 2007)

...hab mir ein AMS 125 K24 in Black n Red bestellt - allerdings mit komplett XT 08...

Liefertermin November...

Freu mich drauf


----------



## flyingcubic (6. Oktober 2007)

wie schauts den aus hat jemand schon was bekommen warte schon über 3 wochen auf mein brown anodized rahmen lang wart ich nich mehr


----------



## cube xc4 (6. Oktober 2007)

hat den jemand das ams pro in  racing red mit der reba race gesehen. welche farbe hat den die gabel?
 vielleicht hat jemand ein bild von der eurobike von dieser variante?


----------



## schlupp (6. Oktober 2007)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> hat den jemand das ams pro in  racing red mit der reba race gesehen. welche farbe hat den die gabel?
> vielleicht hat jemand ein bild von der eurobike von dieser variante?



Kommt in Rot, so wie bei Reaction!


So long
Schlupp


----------



## Mc CUBE (12. November 2007)

Grade mit dem Händler telefoniert: Mein AMS 125 XT soll bis Freitag da sein.

Wenn es wirklich so ist dann hat Cube aus dem vergangenen Jahr gel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (12. November 2007)

Na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen - Wetter soll ja auch nicht zu schlecht werden 
Welches hasten geholt Black oder Brown?


----------



## Mc CUBE (12. November 2007)

In Black


----------



## citycobra (12. November 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> Kommt in Rot, so wie bei Reaction!
> 
> 
> So long
> Schlupp



meinst du zufällig das bike wie es der user boono erstanden hat? schau mal unter folgendem link ziemlich in der mitte der postings. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134363&page=85


----------



## breakdenzer (12. November 2007)

Ich denke eherin Red/Black is doch ein 125er...


----------



## citycobra (12. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Ich denke eherin Red/Black is doch ein 125er...



das 125er gibt es in "black anodized", "black'n'red" und "brown anodized". habs mir aber auch in black'n'red bestellt, weil ich die farbe einfach nur genial finde. bin mal gespannt wie es in natura aussieht.


----------



## Mc CUBE (1. Dezember 2007)

AMS XT 125 immer noch nicht da.
Neuer T. Anfang bis miite Dez.
Warum mache ich das immer wieder mit.Was ist so toll an CUBE?


----------

